# HK government giving HKD 6000 to Canadian - taxes?



## yyzvoyageur (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry for the confusing title.

My wife and I are Canadian residents for tax purposes. She also holds a Hong Kong permanent resident card. In its latest budget, the HKSAR government proposed to give back to each HK permanent ID card holder HKD 6000 (about CAD 750) of budget surplus. The disbursement of funds is to begin later this year. She has the option of having the funds deposited in to a Hong Kong bank account or picking up a cheque at a post office in Hong Kong and cashing it at a local branch. I'm curious to know whether CRA would consider this to be taxable income. Any ideas?


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Budget was collected from taxes... so it's a tax refund. Ontario issued a similar cheque a couple of years ago. I don't believe a tax refund is considered an income.


----------

